# Грыжа С6-С7 8,5 мм



## Dr.Kristoff (27 Авг 2018)

Всем нейрохирургам, которые имеют в своём арсенале единственный метод лечения - скальпель, можно не читать)) Хотя уважаемые, ваш опыт тоже ценен и буду признателен за совет. 

Я знаю, что мне показана операция, я знаю, что масса людей, так же как я мучились по три месяца и всё таки решились на операцию и теперь счастливы, но так же знаком с людьми, кто спустя 6 месяцев всё таки стал счастливым обладателем полного лизиса секвестра. 

Так же а не ищу чудесных рецептов и советов, так как знаю, что все что было придумано фармацевтическим производством, я уже перепробовал. Вопрос сейчас не в этом. Месяц назад "выпавшая" грыжа С6/С7 имела размер 6,5 см, сегодня сделал контроль ( правда на другом оборудовании) и грыжа вылезла на 8,5. Зажимает левый корешок. Боль не увеличилась, где то в пределах 5 баллов из 10 возможных. Есть боль в руке и плече, небольшое онемение пальцев. 

До каких пор она может ещё вылезать? Каков объем пульпозного ядра? Есть предел выпиранию ? И как остановить хотя бы процесс выпирания ядра? Ходить в воротнике Шанца? Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (27 Авг 2018)

@Kritoff, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Авг 2018)

Где поперечные снимки?


----------



## Baschirina (27 Авг 2018)

У меня 12 мм была, на 25% сдавливала спинной мозг. А спуститься она может на столько, что передавит спинной мозг. А дальше писать не буду, и так понятно, что будет ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2018)

Увеличение грыжи диска в первые месяцы- может быть и признаком начало воспалительного этапа резорбции грыжи диска.

Надо смотреть снимки первые и вторые.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (27 Авг 2018)

Всем спасибо. Завтра выложу все снимки и материалы двух последних обследований.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (28 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, итак по порядку. Предпоследнее МРТ 19/07/18


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (28 Авг 2018)

Последнее обследование  27.08.18


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (28 Авг 2018)

Напрягает ещё, сто C5/C6 увеличилась на 1 мм, место популярное для грыжи, на и соответственно С6/С7 на 2 мм+


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Авг 2018)

Показания к плановому оперативному вмешательству имеются.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (28 Авг 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Показания к плановому оперативному вмешательству имеются.


Я это хорошо понимаю. Слово "плановому" - ключевое. Как правило решение по операции принимается самим пациентом. К примеру если у человека болевой синдром 9,5 из 10 или выпадение функций, ясно, что плановая уже становится "срочная". Но к примеру, есть масса примеров резорбции секвестра, когда болевой синдром позволяет терпеть и функции сохранены. Я хочу спросить, что если болевой синдром сохраняется 3 месяца, а МРТ подтверждена выпавшая грыжа 1 месяц назад, как остановить процесс дальнейшего выпадения ядра. Очень интересный материал нашёл по резорбции, подтверждающий версию доктора Ступина, цитирую:
"грыжа часто увеличивается в размерах из-за отека. Но, структурно, как правило, она становится мягче, (как говорят нейрохирурги) и оказывает уже не такое физическое давление на дуральный мешок или нервный корешок, и на этом этапе очень часто происходит снижение болевого синдрома. То есть увеличение грыжи, не всегда является отрицательной динамикой, как любят описывать рентгенологи"

Подозреваю, что размягчается выпавший секвестр, но ведь возможен выход ещё "порции свежего ядра". Вот она мне не даёт покоя))). Как заткнуть дырку в фиброзном кольце. И как остановить такое бурное развитие грыжи вышележащих C5/C6 из стадии протрузии.


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Авг 2018)

_@Kritoff, Как заткнуть дырку в фиброзном кольце. И как остановить такое бурное развитие грыжи вышележащих C5/C6 из стадии протрузии._
Прямо как мои мысли. Только немного другая ситуация. Как сохранить подвижность позвонков и при этом не дать дальнейшему прогрессированию нестабильности.
Ответ я думаю только один лежать и ждать пока остановится. Больше вариантов нет!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2018)

По поперечным срезам и не сказать, что увеличилось.
Но срезы не все.
В принципе представим себе, что Вам не делали МРТ, вообще.
Невролог кроме боли нашел снижение рефлексов, онемение и слабость в руке?


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (28 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По поперечным срезам и не сказать, что увеличилось.
> Но срезы не все.
> В принципе представим себе, что Вам не делали МРТ, вообще.
> Невролог кроме боли нашел снижение рефлексов, онемение и слабость в руке?


Нет. Только жалобы на боль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2018)

За это время боль наросла?

ЭНМГ делали?


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (28 Авг 2018)

Скорее всего меняла характер и локацию. Сейчас я точно знаю что болит шейный отдел на границе с грудным левее, а так же отдает под лопатку и трицепц. Раньше болело где то слева на уровне грудного отдела, понять было сложно. Но все это время шкала 4-6 из10. Боль постоянная, ноющая и сверлящая. Ночью сплю, найдя удобное положение.  ЭНМГ не делал, не предлагали)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2018)

То есть еще 25 лет назад, без МРТ, Вас бы никто к нейрохирургу не отправил.
Я бы поборолся на резорбцию.
А телефон нейрохирурга держал бы в нагрудном кармане.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (29 Авг 2018)

25 лет назад, если я не ошибаюсь, не делали операций на ШОП, может Израиль только. Но в общем и целом я такую стратегию и выбрал, только просил совета как более эффективно бороться за резорбцию.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (29 Авг 2018)

И ещё пару слов про борьбу. Сейчас можно выделить две проблемы. Первая - это проблема от уже имеющей место секвестированной грыжи. Они разумеется будут решены или длительно/консервативно или оперативно. Вторая, это продолжающая отрицательная динамика по С5/С6 и другим отделам позвоночника в виде увеличивающихся протрузий, то есть другими словами говоря, ситуация будет устранена только локально и может с высокой долей вероятности повториться в самое ближайшее время на других дисках. По этому скорее всего надо начинать бороться с самой причиной появления протрузий, а не лечить их следствия и устранять болевой синдром. Всем спасибо за ответы. По сути ни чего нового не узнал, лишь понял сам, куда двигаться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2018)

Kritoff написал(а):


> 25 лет назад, если я не ошибаюсь, не делали операций на ШОП, может Израиль только. Но в общем и целом я такую стратегию и выбрал, только просил совета как более эффективно бороться за резорбцию.


Всегда делали, важно какая методика.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (13 Сен 2018)

Как раз хожу в центр Бубновского 2-ю неделю. Проверю))) у меня С5-С6 4,5мм и С6-С7 8,5 мм.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2018)

Снимки-то, покажите


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Сен 2018)

3 недели хожу в центр Бубновского ( г. Иваново) Полёт нормальный.


----------



## Александр Л (11 Авг 2020)

Интересно узнать как у вас дела на сегодняшний день ?


----------



## IrinaMM (19 Мар 2021)

Dr.Kristoff написал(а):


> 3 недели хожу в центр Бубновского ( г. Иваново) Полёт нормальный.


Как ваши грыжи?


----------

